# accommodating a bad back in rafting



## mania (Oct 21, 2003)

Wow sorry to hear that. I'm not a doctor but play one on the buzz and any doc would say don't try to row with a bad back. Set up a lounge chair in the back for her and you do the rowing (on nice mellow rivers of course).

Now if she still insists on rowing - a high back seat would certainly help since you can push with just your arms (pulling would be problematic). hope this helps.


----------



## LSB (Mar 23, 2004)

How about one of the back support straps like the old guys at home depot wear. I have a ruptured disk in my lower back and sometimes wear one pushed way down and snugged real tight. Its uncomfortable as hell but it helps


----------



## grandyoso (Aug 20, 2006)

*bad back*

I have three buldging discs, L3 to S1. I find sitting up super straight and rowing hand over hand works alot. When i consistently do rehab every night on and off the rivver that helps a ton as well. Hope this helps... Bad Backs Suck.
ian


----------



## asleep.at.the.oars (May 6, 2006)

I actually did my master's thesis on back pain in raft guides. A couple things that I gleaned from that:
- Stay active. If she can row without pain - do it. Do lots of stretching & physical therapy. 
- Don't overrely on supports - i.e. belts / braces / etc. Don't let the muscles weaken. 
- Watch out for sudden, jerking motions. A controlled stroke probably won't do damage, catching a rock with the oar in a rapid might. 
- Be careful with full flexion (i.e. leaning way forward) with a load. 

Good luck to her,


----------



## Le Mitch (Apr 27, 2007)

she is more concerned with paddling, no rowing for her yet, but thanks for the advice so far


----------



## asleep.at.the.oars (May 6, 2006)

paddling kayaks or rafts?


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

build your core muslces to help take some of the stress of your back that way your muscles support the weight of your upper body and lots and lots of stretching and exercises. everyday is key to get it to feel better.


----------



## Uncle B (Nov 14, 2003)

*yoga*

My wife is a yoga instructor, and she suggests starting to take yoga classes for the back, with a skilled and experienced instructor in your area. The daily/weekly yoga will help heal the back and build core strength, so that paddling will be less painful.


----------



## riojedi (May 23, 2005)

My backs screwed and I still guide, try this. On the forward stroke just lean forward a little but get full extension with your upper arm and about 3/4 with your lower, be sure to keep your elbow below your shoulder or you'll have another problem. Then push down with your upper arm, with the elbow low, pulling down and back with the lower arm. At the same time rotate from your waist. It's a shorter stroke but you still get good power when you drive the paddle down as you rotate. Hope that helps.
Jed


----------



## Ron (Apr 21, 2004)

*I've had lower back pain since the 60's until I tried*

the paddle abs excercises put on the net by the Longs of Cascade Kayaking school in Idaho. If I do one rep of them per day (5-10 min.) the pain is gone if I miss a few days in a row it comes back. I don't know the web address, but I have them on my web site at 205.120.84.77 click on fitness and look for back pain or excercises. I can't remember exactly. If the site doesn't work try again later. Sometimes I have to kick the old computer's butt to get it running, but during school I keep it going for my classes. I've found too that the more time I spend in my kayak the more my back loosens up. In fact kayaking seems to be the universal cure!! Ron. ps. I just went to the site and it's about like I described there is a link to their page at the bottom. Good luck.


----------



## Chip (Apr 7, 2007)

*Good boat for bad backs*

Years back, I had chronic low-back trouble with occasional acute episodes (transcendent pain, numbness in left leg, etc.) and was really worried about my first few multi-day river trips. 

The boat I chose was a Jack's Pack Cat, mostly because Jack and I are amigos, but also because it was really kind to my back. The seating position is similar to a kayak, but the back support is a high-pressure inflatable pillow that can be micro-adjusted both for fullness and fore-and-aft. It's really a great back support. The seat and footbar are adjustable, so the bending angle of your legs can be changed easily, even while you're floating (not the case with most kayaks). 

Quite helpful is being able to push against the footbar to keep your back firm against the rear pillow, which is a subtle but excellent bit of exercise. 

In any event, I came off my first multi-day paddle trip (Deso) with my back in better shape than at the put-in. 

I really love Jack's boats and the bad-back thing is a big reason. For the Grand Canyon (and given a bunch of friends with big support cats) I used a Fat Pack for most of the trip. No back attacks whatsoever. 








(photo by Jack Kloepfer)

The photo shows the upright seating position and the comfortable paddling posture. Plus, I'm on top of the boat— cool.

yrs, Chip


----------

